# [Link] Desktop GPU On MXM Slot Project



## TPU_G123 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Let's figure out how to convert internal MXM connector an external PCI-E x16 box
*


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 28, 2013)

[edit]

somehow i had read the post and title backward, unless it was also a edit from OP
well a MXM is a 16 lane compact type PciEx, but : the video output are not on the MXM card but on the motherboard of the laptop?

http://www.mxm-upgrade.com/types.html

i don't think it would be possible, for laptop with Thunderbolt port there is some solutions iirc but i don't remember quite where i did see this.

thus the thread of the link provided was really interesting


----------



## Nordic (Dec 28, 2013)

If you look at the old thread, from 2009, it describes trying to get a desktop gpu to work for a laptop so it seems.


----------

